# Does any one else have a wife who is 150+ lbs overweight or who morbidly obese?



## arman (Jun 4, 2014)

I would like to hear from other guys who have a wife that 150 or more pounds overweight.

My wife is in her late 30s, and is 5'0" tall and close to 300 lbs. and she has been morbidly obese her entire adult life. She was already 245 lbs when we met 16 years ago. She has always been in good health and has never had any weight related health problems.

I am not looking for someone to lecture me on why she needs to diet or exercise more. 

But rather I want to hear about experiences from other guys who have a morbidly obese wife.

How has your wife's weight affected her life and your marriage?

What are some of the challenges that you've faced?

Is she content with her size and appearance?

Are you still in love as much today as the time you first met?

What do you like most about your wife? Is there anything you dislike?


----------

